# 15 years in between



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

That's more like 20+ years. You can tell from the interior that it is the older E12-based version. Since it is also badged a 635 and has the updated early bumpers, I believe that is a 81 euro spec car.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


>


Am I the only one who thinks the bottom pic looks like a cartoon?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)




----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Cool pics.


----------



## 4th Coupe (Feb 5, 2004)

Great Photos!! Beautiful cars.I've got a new 6 on order that is due to arrive at the port any day now.(New Jersey USA) Then about a week till it gets here (Mass.) I like the look of the silver but I chose Black with red leather.Can't wait to drive it.Thanks for posting the photos.


----------

